# Rain Gutter Antenna



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember reading about a way to use your rain gutter as a UHF antenna for TV reception. I can't remember where, or how to do it. Has anyone here done that, or know how?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

http://www.sgcworld.com/Newsletter/Oct03/WM0G-RainGutter.html
http://www.geocities.com/eaqrpclub_es/uk/ant_rain_cutter_invis_uk.html


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

DarrellP said:


> http://www.sgcworld.com/Newsletter/Oct03/WM0G-RainGutter.html
> http://www.geocities.com/eaqrpclub_es/uk/ant_rain_cutter_invis_uk.html


Thanks.


----------

